# Don't count on Flex Support. Their "note" is useless.



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AmazonFlexDrivers/comments/771htz

If what the OP said is 100% true, then Flex Support "note" is useless.
Amazon can deactivate drivers for whatever reason.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AmazonFlexDrivers/comments/771htz
> 
> If what the OP said is 100% true, then Flex Support "note" is useless.
> Amazon can deactivate drivers for whatever reason.


huh isnt that the point of paying undocumented workers oh sorry i ment gig workers to work for you? so you can toss them aside like trash when they are no longer needed.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

That's what happens when you consistently take 4+ hrs to deliver a 3 hr block. Driver didn't think Amazon wouldn't notice their slacker routine?

Smh


----------

